
CrateJoy (YC S13) is growing exponentially - bemmu
https://www.candyjapan.com/cratejoy-subscription-box-boom
======
bemmu
As I spidered the marketplace, I noticed that 30 day churn for each box was
also included in the marketplace page source. Not sure if that was
intentional, as it's a useful piece of information to have if you were looking
to start something similar to an existing site.

